# I did it my way



## plumber11928 (Feb 18, 2015)

This guy was having problems with everything backing up. There were no vents for any of the fixtures. So I explained to the customer that we would have to dig everything up and re-pipe it the proper way. After digging it up this is what I find. 
Read what was written on the piping. 
You can't make this stuff up


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

That's so Jnohs!


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

i can't make out what the writing says, but that is some really fine plumberings there


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

I think it says " I did it my way"


----------



## plumber11928 (Feb 18, 2015)

Yes it says " I did it my way ".
I would have slaped this guy if he was there...lol


----------



## plumberN8 (Apr 19, 2015)

Thats crazy, was it recently repiped?


----------



## plumber11928 (Feb 18, 2015)

plumberN8..... The homeowner just moved in. I guess it was the seller fixing up the basement with a shiny new bathroom. New owner got the sh!t end of the stick.


----------



## plumberN8 (Apr 19, 2015)

Looks like sabotage, like one last F you to the boss, whoever wrote that on the pipe had to know someone was going to break it up and find it


----------



## plumber11928 (Feb 18, 2015)

Agree...He knew it was going to be broken up. Job was done with no permits or brains


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

You do very nice work but guessing you used clear primer?


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> That's so Jnohs!


What the hell is your problem!!!


----------

